# dark and hellish baroque that is bold and daring obscur classical composer?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for outstanding baroque beauty, that was a bit odd, bold ,excentric eclettic, name you dont hear that much, vocal work please, im ashamed of my ignorance over baroque beside Bach Handel, Mozart, what is kinda mystic and flabbergeisting music, i want to hear morbid & sinister work.

What creepy, did atonalism occur a bit or name baroque music that dosen sound like baroque music, way way way ahead of it time...im looking for something etheric , celestial , non orthodox ?

My father an enthousiasm fan of baroque i want to show him classical composer he dont know that defie time, paradoxal classical composer avant-garde during baroque era? like a composer close to J-s Bach in genieous but slightly atonal or unusual, or a piano player that was inspired by mozart but darken his work.

What would a complete baroque fanboys subject me if i like wierd creepy mystical classical of this era?
Please someone unlitghen me hook me to something good give me clues?

You guest it i wont to impress my father 

Have a nice day friends , followers, friendly strangers outhere!!! love you guys a lot


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Try Biber's Mystery Sonatas (sometimes called Rosary Sonatas) for violin and continuo. Here's a sample:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Only vocal works?

You can try Christie's Mondonville - Grands Motets. Biber's Missa Christi resurgentis.. his other works, requiems.

There's is a short quirky piece also Biber's - Night Watchman.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Marinera said:


> Only vocal works?


I wasn't sure about that either. He said "vocal work please" but later in his post he expressed some interest in Mozart-style piano music. So I decided that it was OK to go ahead and recommend something instrumental.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I wasn't sure about that either. He said "vocal work please" but later in his post he expressed some interest in Mozart-style piano music. So I decided that it was OK to go ahead and recommend something instrumental.

Dear friiend Bettina , great idea, my post was blurry a bit i was looking for both vocal and instrumental baroque oddity, i like your subjection so far, take care havee a nice day. :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks you also *marinera *i check these now, thanks you loyal friends and supporter i really appreciated :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

A-ah, it certainly widens the field then. There was a similar post somewhere in TC, I think, but new suggestions would be interesting of course.


----------

